# Olga Kern and Rachmaninov



## confuoco

Yesterday I had oportunity to see and listen to splendid performance of Rachmaninov's *Piano concerto No. 3* by Russian pianist *Olga Kern*. As I am not big fan of Rachmaninov' concertos, I have to say it was both technically and emotionally brilliant performance, with some kind of Russian authenticity. While listening I was thinking about era of piano masters as were Rachmaninov, Hofmann, Horowitz, etc. and audience's big attention and enthusiasm for them. But back to Olga Kern - in 2001 she won the 11th Van Cliburn International Piano Competition with this Rachmaninov No. 3. There is recording from this performance and on youtube is available video:






I wonder if somebody knows Kern's interpretation of Rachmaninov and what do you think about it. On youtube I red some reactions like "the best Rachmaninov No. 3 ever", so I am interested in your opinions.


----------



## ecg_fa

I''l check out the you tube. I haven't heard her Rachmaninoff 3, but I have some
recordings of Kern's solo work of Rachmaninoff (Sonatas/Transcriptions/Corelli
Variations) I like very much. If not up with Horowitz say or something quite, I like
her 'crisp' playing and 'virtuosity without pomposity' as somebody wrote about
her someplace. I think a few critics find her dry; but I like the pacing of those
& if they weigh Rachmaninoff a bit towards a 'classical' side rather than full-throttle
Romantic over-emotive thumping, it doesn't bother me particularly.

Ed


----------



## Atabey

Any performance on youtube gets the tag of "the best x".Even Fazil Say's abomination of the third movement of Appassionata has its fans.
This should not mean Kern's Rachmaninov is bad.I am yet to watch it.It is just a reminder about the commenters on youtube.


----------



## confuoco

Atabey said:


> Any performance on youtube gets the tag of "the best x"


Yes, that's very true. I wrote it as provocation.


----------

